# Is this a chopper?



## CAPECODMUSCLEBIKES (Nov 25, 2019)

I DONT THINK ITS A TOMAHAWK   NOT SURE WHAT IT IS  MAYBE A MK3 ?  ITS IN NICE CONDITION AND I HAVE A CHANCE TO GET IT FOR 150.00   IS IT WORTH IT?


----------



## unregistered (Nov 25, 2019)

Early to mid 2000s repop. Worth $150 as a good rider, I’d think. Not much meat on the bones at that price to flip.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 25, 2019)

*Yes it's a re-pop Raleigh Chopper.  Good rider and much better looking if you swap the seat to a vintage one.  Pay no more than $150... less if possible.  *


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 25, 2019)

Repop .... chgo craigslist guys try for 300$ ... im not 100% sire but i believe the repop have separation in seat as pictured
Bob


----------



## friendofthedevil (Nov 25, 2019)

It's a chopper, baby.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2019)

friendofthedevil said:


> It's a chopper, baby.
> 
> View attachment 1101496



"Zed's dead..."


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2019)

.


----------



## CAPECODMUSCLEBIKES (Nov 27, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> .



 THANKS GUYS


----------

